# CNNUSATODAYGALLUP POLL: ONLY 13% BLAME BUSH



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

CNNUSATODAYGALLUP POLL: ONLY 13% BLAME BUSH?
Wed Sep 07 2005 10:42:26 ET

A CNN/USA Today/Gallup poll of 609 adults taken September 5-6 shows:

Blame Game -- 13% said George W. Bush is "most responsible for the problems in New Orleans after the hurricane"; 18% said "federal agencies"; 25% said "state and local officials"; 38% said "no one is to blame"; 6% had no opinion. -- 29% said that "top officials in the federal agencies responsible for handling emergencies should be fired"; 63% said they should not; 8% had no opinion.

MORE

Government Performance -- 10% said George W. Bush has done a "great" job in "responding to the hurricane and subsequent flooding"; 25% said "good"; 21% said "neither good nor bad"; 18% said "bad"; 24% said "terrible"; 2% had no opinion. -- 8% said federal government agencies responsible for handling emergencies have done a "great" job in "responding to the hurricane and subsequent flooding"; 27% said "good"; 20% said "neither good nor bad"; 20% said "bad"; 22% said "terrible"; 3% had no opinion. -- 7% said state and local officials in Louisiana have done a "great" job in "responding to the hurricane and subsequent flooding"; 30% said "good"; 23% said "neither good nor bad"; 20% said "bad"; 15% said "terrible"; 5% had no opinion.

Developing...


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I thought this wasn't the time to start the blame game right? But its ok to say who's fault it isn't, yet so many are saying its local government. Ya its not the time to point blame ya sure......Let the spin begin!

The comming weeks/months could be the most polorizing politicaly this country has seen in some time. I'm not comparing it to 911 any of you can make that comparison if you wish. I will say this on 911 we were attacked. With katrina's aftermath Americans died while others watched. Americans died because somebody/many screwed up.
Americans died because somebody is at fault....who? Polls don't mean jack when we don't know much yet.

"Not the time for the blame game" GWB

Yet you post a poll projecting perception of who is to blame?

I suggest many of you look into who Frank Luntz is, you might find it of some use.

TC


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

TC.... The reason I posted this was to illustrate that most people are not blaming Bush for the chaos that has been taking place down in New Orleans despite a seemingly organized effort by the mainstream media and the left to have us believe otherwise. You mention blame... there is plenty of blame to go around as to what happened to slow the process of aid and supplies getting to the people who needed it the most. Local, state and Federal response was slow in many cases and inept in others to be sure... but to try and blame the president for everything is ridiculous. Hell, I even heard Jesse Jackson call Bush racist because of the "slow" response to the disaster.... unbelievable.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Breath deeply TC, your better than this. By the way nice run you guys had last weekend. Stayed in the Riverside camp ground and walked by the trailer several times on Sunday. Thought about stopping in and trying to meet you if you were there with him.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Jama sorry nothing personal, I should have been more clear in my comments, I didn't mean you personaly were trying to imply something. As of yet I am not blaming Bush for anything more than horrible leadership skills. If I were to say an xyz poll says x % of americans believe it wasn't Bobs fault doesn't that imlpy its the fault of someone other than Bob? To me thats the same thing as saying its so and so's fault.

Racer good to hear from you agian! Nope wasn't at the races heard about them but that was it. I geuss you can afford to come to Minot to watch the races with the price gouging at the pump! Just kidding of course I don't know what specific part (to many) of the petroleum industry you are in?

With all the oil industry people misplaced from katrina have you guys given any thought to filling the shortfall in the patch in your area? Housing in Willyville is short but....

TC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

TC, I'm a little more on the natural gas side of things, I hear ya about the gas price, pulled the camper down there and it cost me about 70 bucks just for the gas. Probably the last time for camping this year, anyway the company I work for made a significant donation to the Red Cross last Thursday and I have heard rumors about some recruitment. As of last Friday all of our employee's and family in that area were accounted for and safe, on the flip side we lost some major offshore platforms.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I have family that got out safe, seperated but safe.

Sorry to hear about the platforms, mother nature what are you going to do.

Al right now is my chance should I consider a wood burner or will nat gas prices in ND be ok this winter?

Not to put you on the spot or anything. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
TC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sharpen the axe up, sounds like natural gas prices could be up as much as 50% this winter.


----------

